# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  لطفا راهنمایی کنید ،فیلم ادبیات حسن منتظری؟

## rogi

_سلام.
من دانشجو هستم فرصت رفتن ب کلاس رو ندارم.از طرفی ۳ سال درس کنکور خودم....
تمام جزئیات یادم رفته!
خب ،عبد المحمد خوب هست یا این اقای منتظری؟_

----------


## Ayda_1998

> _سلام.
> من دانشجو هستم فرصت رفتن ب کلاس رو ندارم.از طرفی ۳ سال درس کنکور خودم....
> تمام جزئیات یادم رفته!
> خب ،عبد المحمد خوب هست یا این اقای منتظری؟_


به نظر من تدریس عبدالمحمدی بهتر از محسن منتظریه 
آرایه و زبان فارسی هر دو رو  دو سال پیش خریدم 
ولی خب شما حتما نمونه تدریس هر دو رو نگاه کن ببین با نحوه انتقال مطلب کدومشون میتونی ارتباط برقرار کنی

----------


## _Joseph_

دوستان فحاشی عمارلو و آریان حیدری رو دیدین تو کانال تلگرام گزاشتن؟؟ یعنی من تو اون کلاس بودم الآن لت و پارشون کرده بودم هر دوتاشونو یدونه پسر تو اون جمع نبود یهنی اینجوری داره به پدر مارشون فحش مید؟؟ من الآن یکی از دوستان بهم فرستاد آتیش گرفتم میخوام برم تهرون کلاساش بزنم دهنش رو خورد کنم چرا به اینا اینقدر رو میدین و جیبشونو پر میکنین؟ :Y (445):  :Y (638):  :Yahoo (14):  :Y (659):

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ayda_1998


به نظر من تدریس عبدالمحمدی بهتر از محسن منتظریه 
آرایه و زبان فارسی هر دو رو  دو سال پیش خریدم 
ولی خب شما حتما نمونه تدریس هر دو رو نگاه کن ببین با نحوه انتقال مطلب کدومشون میتونی ارتباط برقرار کنی


مرسی دوست عزیز
راستش ب نظرم  منتظر یکم بیشتر شوخ!البته من ۱ جلسه قرابت دیدم.
اون یکی  رو کتابش خریده  بودم ۴ سال پیش!dvd داشت برا جمع بندی ولی یادم نیست.نحوه تدریس محمدی 

در کل نکات کدوم کاربردی تر بود سر جلسه؟چون هر دو  رو دیدی میگم
._

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


دوستان فحاشی عمارلو و آریان حیدری رو دیدین تو کانال تلگرام گزاشتن؟؟ یعنی من تو اون کلاس بودم الآن لت و پارشون کرده بودم هر دوتاشونو یدونه پسر تو اون جمع نبود یهنی اینجوری داره به پدر مارشون فحش مید؟؟ من الآن یکی از دوستان بهم فرستاد آتیش گرفتم میخوام برم تهرون کلاساش بزنم دهنش رو خورد کنم چرا به اینا اینقدر رو میدین و جیبشونو پر میکنین؟


_

----------


## Hadi.Z

> دوستان فحاشی عمارلو و آریان حیدری رو دیدین تو کانال تلگرام گزاشتن؟؟ یعنی من تو اون کلاس بودم الآن لت و پارشون کرده بودم هر دوتاشونو یدونه پسر تو اون جمع نبود یهنی اینجوری داره به پدر مارشون فحش مید؟؟ من الآن یکی از دوستان بهم فرستاد آتیش گرفتم میخوام برم تهرون کلاساش بزنم دهنش رو خورد کنم چرا به اینا اینقدر رو میدین و جیبشونو پر میکنین؟


انچنان تازه نیستن ولی خوب میشه گفت اکثر این چنین معلما ادب درستی ندارن
شاخشون هم که اریان هستش...

----------


## AmirXD

> دوستان فحاشی عمارلو و آریان حیدری رو دیدین تو کانال تلگرام گزاشتن؟؟ یعنی من تو اون کلاس بودم الآن لت و پارشون کرده بودم هر دوتاشونو یدونه پسر تو اون جمع نبود یهنی اینجوری داره به پدر مارشون فحش مید؟؟ من الآن یکی از دوستان بهم فرستاد آتیش گرفتم میخوام برم تهرون کلاساش بزنم دهنش رو خورد کنم چرا به اینا اینقدر رو میدین و جیبشونو پر میکنین؟


اون که خیلی وقته پخش شده=)))
ولی از ویسای ماندگار کنکوره://

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> _سلام.
> من دانشجو هستم فرصت رفتن ب کلاس رو ندارم.از طرفی ۳ سال درس کنکور خودم....
> تمام جزئیات یادم رفته!
> خب ،عبد المحمد خوب هست یا این اقای منتظری؟_


والا دوست عزیر الان ما شاهین زاد و یکتا رو داریم که خیلی خیلی از این دو تا بهترن. مخصوصا یکتا. (نمیخواد هم الکی پول خرج کنی. توی تلگرام ببین.البته مال سال قبل رو ببین که حلال باشه)

----------


## Maneli

> _سلام.
> من دانشجو هستم فرصت رفتن ب کلاس رو ندارم.از طرفی ۳ سال درس کنکور خودم....
> تمام جزئیات یادم رفته!
> خب ،عبد المحمد خوب هست یا این اقای منتظری؟_


ادبیات شاهین زاد خیلی خوبه
از من به شما نصیحت سمت منتظری نرو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ayda_1998

> _
> 
> مرسی دوست عزیز
> راستش ب نظرم  منتظر یکم بیشتر شوخ!البته من ۱ جلسه قرابت دیدم.
> اون یکی  رو کتابش خریده  بودم ۴ سال پیش!dvd داشت برا جمع بندی ولی یادم نیست.نحوه تدریس محمدی 
> 
> در کل نکات کدوم کاربردی تر بود سر جلسه؟چون هر دو  رو دیدی میگم
> ._


 عبدالمحمدی بیشتر به دردم خورد
راستش دی وی دی های منتظری رو اعصابم بود چون یکی دیگه هم بغل دستش گذاشته بود و بین تدریسا خیلی میخندیدن ! 
واسه من که حوصله گوش دادن به شوخی و خنده ها شونو نداشت دیدن دی وی دی ها خیلی زجراور بود و اینکه سبک تدریس و انتقال مفاهیمش هم اصلا دوست نداشتم

----------


## Amirsh23

یادمه یه زمانی مهدی ارتور     @mahdi_artur بهم گفت هر درسی کلاس میری برو ولی فیزیک و ادبیات نرو پولتو دور میریزی به حرفش گوش ندادم و ثبتنام کردم الانم کلی ضرر زدم و ول کردم که خودم بخونم چون تهش دیدم تو ادبیات دوباره  همون وقتو باید صرف خوندن  درسنامه بکنمو دوباره همه مثلای درسنامه هارو ببینم چون ادبیات فقط با بیت دیدن و تحلیل زیاد به صورت تدریجی ادم قوی میشه  و تو فیزیک اصلا وقت تست زدن برام نمیمونه و خیلی بی فایدست و حتی گاهی درسی که دبیر تو ۲ ساعت میده میتونم تو نیم ساعت با درسنامه جمعش کنم ربطی به دور از درس بودن نداره یه مدتی بخون نتیجه نگرفتی برو کلاس مخصوصا تو این دو درس من این حرفم با استناد به حرف یکی از با تجربه های این انجمن گفتم وگرنه تازگیا صاحب نظر هایی که از کنکور شکست خوردن عقده خالی میکنن زیاد شده پس اگاهانه تصمیم بگیر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ErfanK

> _سلام.
> من دانشجو هستم فرصت رفتن ب کلاس رو ندارم.از طرفی ۳ سال درس کنکور خودم....
> تمام جزئیات یادم رفته!
> خب ،عبد المحمد خوب هست یا این اقای منتظری؟_


به نظر من , منتظری بهتره. آرایه و دستورش که عالیه. درسته یکم مفصله , ولی در عوض ترکونده.

----------


## __dr_ee_am__

تدریس آقای منتظری حرف نداره  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


دوستان فحاشی عمارلو و آریان حیدری رو دیدین تو کانال تلگرام گزاشتن؟؟ یعنی من تو اون کلاس بودم الآن لت و پارشون کرده بودم هر دوتاشونو یدونه پسر تو اون جمع نبود یهنی اینجوری داره به پدر مارشون فحش مید؟؟ من الآن یکی از دوستان بهم فرستاد آتیش گرفتم میخوام برم تهرون کلاساش بزنم دهنش رو خورد کنم چرا به اینا اینقدر رو میدین و جیبشونو پر میکنین؟


نه ؟ مگه میشه ؟ واقعا ؟؟!
ددش میتونی لینک ویدیو رو خصوصی برام بفرستی؟ مرسی_

----------


## _Joseph_

> _
> 
> نه ؟ مگه میشه ؟ واقعا ؟؟!
> ددش میتونی لینک ویدیو رو خصوصی برام بفرستی؟ مرسی_


ویدیو نیست ویس ضبط کردن تو تلگرام هست کانالهایی که ویدیو آموزش موسسات رو میزارن

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirsh23


یادمه یه زمانی مهدی ارتور     @mahdi_artur بهم گفت هر درسی کلاس میری برو ولی فیزیک و ادبیات نرو پولتو دور میریزی به حرفش گوش ندادم و ثبتنام کردم الانم کلی ضرر زدم و ول کردم که خودم بخونم چون تهش دیدم تو ادبیات دوباره  همون وقتو باید صرف خوندن  درسنامه بکنمو دوباره همه مثلای درسنامه هارو ببینم چون ادبیات فقط با بیت دیدن و تحلیل زیاد به صورت تدریجی ادم قوی میشه  و تو فیزیک اصلا وقت تست زدن برام نمیمونه و خیلی بی فایدست و حتی گاهی درسی که دبیر تو ۲ ساعت میده میتونم تو نیم ساعت با درسنامه جمعش کنم ربطی به دور از درس بودن نداره یه مدتی بخون نتیجه نگرفتی برو کلاس مخصوصا تو این دو درس من این حرفم با استناد به حرف یکی از با تجربه های این انجمن گفتم وگرنه تازگیا صاحب نظر هایی که از کنکور شکست خوردن عقده خالی میکنن زیاد شده پس اگاهانه تصمیم بگیر 


حرفتون کاملا قبول دارم.
ادبیات باید خودت فول بشی بعد بری رفع اشکال،البته نظر من اینه.سال ۹۲ که بهم. نتیجه داد.
اولین بارهست سمت انجور چیزا میرم_

----------


## amir1376

> دوستان فحاشی عمارلو و آریان حیدری رو دیدین تو کانال تلگرام گزاشتن؟؟ یعنی من تو اون کلاس بودم الآن لت و پارشون کرده بودم هر دوتاشونو یدونه پسر تو اون جمع نبود یهنی اینجوری داره به پدر مارشون فحش مید؟؟ من الآن یکی از دوستان بهم فرستاد آتیش گرفتم میخوام برم تهرون کلاساش بزنم دهنش رو خورد کنم چرا به اینا اینقدر رو میدین و جیبشونو پر میکنین؟


*منم تازه دیشب اتفاقی دیدمشونو شنیدم و حقیقتا پشم ریزون بود*  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


دوستان فحاشی عمارلو و آریان حیدری رو دیدین تو کانال تلگرام گزاشتن؟؟ یعنی من تو اون کلاس بودم الآن لت و پارشون کرده بودم هر دوتاشونو یدونه پسر تو اون جمع نبود یهنی اینجوری داره به پدر مارشون فحش مید؟؟ من الآن یکی از دوستان بهم فرستاد آتیش گرفتم میخوام برم تهرون کلاساش بزنم دهنش رو خورد کنم چرا به اینا اینقدر رو میدین و جیبشونو پر میکنین؟



اريان ک طبيعي هست قبلا هم داشته اما عمارلو؟؟خيلي مظلوم بود بچم!!!*

----------


## meysam98

زمان ما که نظام قدیم بودیم واژه و تاریخ ادبیاتش سوپر محشر بود‌.

----------


## sepehr_a

> دوستان فحاشی عمارلو و آریان حیدری رو دیدین تو کانال تلگرام گزاشتن؟؟ یعنی من تو اون کلاس بودم الآن لت و پارشون کرده بودم هر دوتاشونو یدونه پسر تو اون جمع نبود یهنی اینجوری داره به پدر مارشون فحش مید؟؟ من الآن یکی از دوستان بهم فرستاد آتیش گرفتم میخوام برم تهرون کلاساش بزنم دهنش رو خورد کنم چرا به اینا اینقدر رو میدین و جیبشونو پر میکنین؟


آریان رو که نصف ایران شنیدن ولی عمارلو؟؟آقا خواهشا لینک کانالو بفرست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahsa1381

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rogi


سلام.
من دانشجو هستم فرصت رفتن ب کلاس رو ندارم.از طرفی ۳ سال درس کنکور خودم....
تمام جزئیات یادم رفته!
خب ،عبد المحمد خوب هست یا این اقای منتظری؟


من استاد عبدالمحمدی رو پیشنهاد میکنم
قبلا یه جلسه از منتظری دیدم خیلی بد نبود اما خیلی خوبم نبود یعنی اواسطش دیگه حوصله نکردم نگاه کنم.
بعد یه جلسه هم از عبدلمحمدی توی تاملند دیدم که خیلی بهتر بود نحوه تدریسش  مخصوصا دستور.همون تاملندم ثبت نام کردم.*

----------


## scorpion2020

اولا حرف اخر به هیچ عنوان نگیر!
بعدشم من چندجلسه از عبدامحمدی دیدم وخواستم اون ثبت نام کنم اما چیزخیلی خیلی مسخره ای بود ناموصا بخدا خیلی ادم.... هست همش توی کلاس میگفت عمق مهمه کیفیت مهمه بعد تو کتابشم هیچ گزینه ای بررسی نکرده و توکلاسم مسخره بازی وخود شیرینی زیاد درمیاره، ولی من الان یه ماهه شاهین زاد ثبت نام کردم خدایی راضیم از هرجهت، حالا دیگه شما خودتم میتونی نمونه هاشونو ببینی تصمیم بگیری

----------


## rogi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط scorpion2020


اولا حرف اخر به هیچ عنوان نگیر!
بعدشم من چندجلسه از عبدامحمدی دیدم وخواستم اون ثبت نام کنم اما چیزخیلی خیلی مسخره ای بود ناموصا بخدا خیلی ادم.... هست همش توی کلاس میگفت عمق مهمه کیفیت مهمه بعد تو کتابشم هیچ گزینه ای بررسی نکرده و توکلاسم مسخره بازی وخود شیرینی زیاد درمیاره، ولی من الان یه ماهه شاهین زاد ثبت نام کردم خدایی راضیم از هرجهت، حالا دیگه شما خودتم میتونی نمونه هاشونو ببینی تصمیم بگیری


میگم  رایان یا اریان!دقیق نمیدونم کدوم هست
کلاس ایشون هم  شرکت کردید؟
انقدر میترسم نکنه غلط یاد بگیرم  هم درس اختصاصی هم عمومی_

----------


## Mohamad_R

دستور عبدالممد رو بخوای دارم دی وی دی قیمتش چنده تقسیم بر 3 میفروشم . مفت نمیارزه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> آریان رو که نصف ایران شنیدن ولی عمارلو؟؟آقا خواهشا لینک کانالو بفرست




شوهر عمتم نبودی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sepehr_a

> شوهر عمتم نبودی؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): یه جاشم مشخصه زیست خونده گفتار دو فصل هفت :Yahoo (20):

----------


## elahehroyal

منتظری زمین شناسی خونده بابا. چون برادرش رییس حرف آخر داره درس میده که خیلی آشغالخ دورخ حرف آخر یه قرمز گنده بکشین

----------


## elahehroyal

> دوستان فحاشی عمارلو و آریان حیدری رو دیدین تو کانال تلگرام گزاشتن؟؟ یعنی من تو اون کلاس بودم الآن لت و پارشون کرده بودم هر دوتاشونو یدونه پسر تو اون جمع نبود یهنی اینجوری داره به پدر مارشون فحش مید؟؟ من الآن یکی از دوستان بهم فرستاد آتیش گرفتم میخوام برم تهرون کلاساش بزنم دهنش رو خورد کنم چرا به اینا اینقدر رو میدین و جیبشونو پر میکنین؟


من چندوقت پیش تو یکی از تاپیکای اینجا گذاشته بود همه ریختن سرمومنفی دادن :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Ali Darkness

اگه واقعا با کتاب نمیتونی ارتباط برقرار کنی کلاس انلاین شاهین زاد تو انلاین آکادمی رو برو که تو کانالا هم پخش شده الان با اومدن کلاس های انلاین نسل dvd ها داره منقرض میشه

----------

